# Hi There



## SVLiquid (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

My name is Marc. My wife and I have a Moerman Monaco 50. A Dutch built full keel steel ketch from 1961. We are finishing up an eight year refit and getting ready to head south this winter. 

Looking forward to connecting with all of you.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet, congratulations on nearing the end of your refit and...PICTURES PLEASE!!!


----------



## SVLiquid (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks Donna!

What is the best topic or method to share pictures? 

Do you mean of the boat or of the process? Or just in general?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Boat pictures. Just like you did. Your boat is one I'm not familiar with and I'm sure others will be curious as well. Beautiful hull color. We don't get too many classics around here.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Wow! Nice curves for a steel boat!

I don't know the design but she sure looks sweet. I like ketch rigs too.


----------



## SVLiquid (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks Arcb

She was based on a Sparkman & Stephens design. 

It was built by Moerman in the same time period as when they built Toc-Toc (S&S design 1674) but this one is 3 feet longer and the interior is completely different. The general structure of the two is very close though.. 


It's unclear as to whether she is actually an S&S design or one that Moerman made "in house" based on S&S drawings they had. Records were not quite as good back then... Either way she is an amazing boat. If anyone has any information on Moerman boats I'd love to get in touch.


----------



## StarwindMango (Oct 14, 2016)

Beautiful boat! Any interior pics?


----------



## SVLiquid (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks Ryan!

We just did a galley refit which you should be able to see below.

You can find a bunch of older photos at www dot svliquid dot com slash boat

I'm trying to dig up more history on her all the time.


----------



## SVLiquid (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi

I'm not sure why the last pic posted upside down?

I don't seem to be able to edit or delete it either?

Anyone able to help me out?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

SVLiquid said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm not sure why the last pic posted upside down?
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard. Beautiful boat, I have always loved S&S boats.

Try posting again to get it right side up. A better way to post here is using a Photobucket account that will allow you to post full sized pics vs. thumbnails.


----------



## SVLiquid (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks Jordan

I'll give it a try.


----------



## rapdup (Nov 4, 2016)

Beautiful boat


----------

